# That paint is safe for aquarium ?



## eminor (10 Sep 2021)

Hello, I have a coating paint, satin black color, I need to paint a spray bar, is it dangerous? thx


----------



## X3NiTH (10 Sep 2021)

As a liquid yes it is hazardous, cured less so when the volatiles have off gassed. n-Butyl Acetate will eat plastics in addition to the acetone solvent. Slightly soluble in water. I would avoid using this in an aqueous environment.

n-Butyl Acetate


----------

